
Show HN: My laptop, Google Home, and Alexa speaking to one another - gliechtenstein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpxj9wvB4Fk
======
gliechtenstein
I made a browser-based bot that can literally speak out any words to Google
Home and Alexa.

You can control it by:

1\. Directly typing any sentence into the browser

2\. Remote control it from another browser (even from a phone, as seen in the
video)

3\. Or use its API to trigger it to say whatever you want, whenever you want.

It's really nifty. For example, I have connected “Hey Google, play Chuck
Mangione” API to IFTTT, so every morning at 6am IFTTT triggers hey.run (I keep
the web page open, and at 6am the webpage gets a push from IFTTT and redirects
to “Hey Google, play Chuck Mangione” page and stars speaking), and then Google
starts playing the music to wake me up. I also have an Amazon Echo, so I have
set up IFTTT so that it triggers “Hey Alexa, what’s my briefing”, about ten
minutes later.

I don’t have to say a single thing. It’s all bots talking to bots to do stuff
for me.

You can try it at [https://hey.run](https://hey.run) Would appreciate
feedback!

